# 20 نصيحة للمحافظة على السلامة في المنزل



## kmayouf (29 نوفمبر 2006)

يمكن للمرء أن يضمن سلامة أفراد عائلته داخل المنزل وحوله بإذن الله باتباع النصائح التالية التي يقدمها الخبراء حول كيفية تفادي الكوارث المنزلية الشائعة:
1.  تغيير بطارية جهاز كشف الدخان مرتين سنويا، حيث تقع معظم حوادث الحرائق المنزلية ليلاً.. فعند قيامك بتغيير بطارية ساعتك في الربيع والخريف، ينبغي أيضاً تغيير بطارية جهاز كشف الدخان بنفس المعدل.
2. 
 إذا كنت خارج البلاد فينبغي ألا تستجيب لمقابلات المسوحات ذات العلاقة بالخدمة الهاتفية.. ويتظاهر معظم المجرمين على أنهم يقومون بمسوحات الخدمة الهاتفية ثم يوجهون أسئلة بغرض معرفة أشياء مثل وقت وجودك وحيداً بالمنزل وغيره من المعلومات التي تساعدهم في تدبير عمليات السطو على المنازل.

​
3. الابقاء على مقابض القدور وأواني القلي موجهة نحو الداخل، حيث يكون الناس على عجلة من أمرهم عند تناول الوجبات مع بعضهم البعض، وبالتالي يسهل دفع قدر أو قلاية من على الفرن، ومن ثم التعرض لحروق خطيرة بسبب الماء في درجة الغليان أو الزيت الساخن.

​
4.  تجنب الاحتفاظ بحقيبة اليد والمفاتيح في مكان واحد.. فإذا تعرضت حقيبة اليد للسرقة وبداخلها المحفظة، فيمكن لسارق معرفة عنوانك من رخصة القيادة الخاصة بك، فضلاً عن امكانية حصوله على مفاتيح منزلك.


5.  التأكد من توفر متطلبات السلامة في حمام منزلك، حيث يمكنك شراء لباد لاصق خاص بالحمامات أو تركيب قطع مطاطية تحول دون الانزلاق.


6. تجنب تراكم الأشياء وتناثرها في فناء المنزل، حيث يمكن أن تشكل اللعب وقطع الأثاث الصغيرة وغيرها من الأوساخ خطورة كبيرة على أفراد العائلة وذلك عندما تهب الرياح الشديدة.. فمن شأن عاصف هوائية أن تدفع الكرسي الخشبي عبر النافذة أو حتى نحو أحد المارة في الطريق.. لذلك ينبغي ترتيب الأثاث ورصها على نحو محكم اضافة إلى وضع اللعب داخل المنزل.


7.  تجفيف الأيدي قبل التعامل مع الأجهزة الكهربائية.. وعلى الرغم من حقيقة ان معظم الأجهزة الحالية تعتبر آمنة، غير ان بعض الشركات الصانعة أقل تدقيقاً بشأن التيار الكهربائي.. لذلك، ينبغي عليك عدم مواجهة المشكلات الخطيرة من خلال تشغيل الأجهزة الكهربائية ويداك مبللتان.


8.  التأكد من امكانية قراءة لوحة عنوان منزلك من الشارع، حيث ان الثانية الواحدة تكتسب أهمية قصوى في حالة حدوث مشكلة طارئة في منزلك، لذلك يجب ضمان عدم اضاعة الوقت من قبل الشرطة أو رجال الاسعاف أو عربات المطافئ أثناء محاولة تحديد منزلك.


9.  الحذر من الكلاب حتى إذا كنت تحتفظ بكلب مدلل.. فإذا كان كلبك يعاني من ألم شديد، فإنه سوف يلجأ إلى عض أي شخص يقوم بلمسه وتلجأ الكلاب غالباً إلى الهجوم حينما تتعرض للمضايقة من أصحابها أثناء تناولها لطعامها.
ولا يُعزى ذلك إلى عدم اخلاص كلبك لك، بل هي غريزة ولدت مع هذه الكائنات، ويجب على المرء اتخاذ الحيطة والحذر مع اخطار أبنائه باتباع نفس الأسلوب.


10.  الابقاء على سلالم الدرج نظيفة، حيث يشاهد المرء في المسلسلات التلفزيونية تعثر الآباء على الأشياء التي يتركها أبناؤهم على الدرج.. وليس هذا السيناريو أمراً مستبعداً في الحياة الواقعية.. ويمكن أن يؤدي السقوط من على سلالم الدرج إلى الوفاة.


11. الابقاء على السكاكين الحادة بعيداً عن متناول الأطفال.. ولا يخفى على الآباء ما يتمتع به الأطفال من فضول، لذلك من الأهمية بمكان الاحتفاظ بالأشياء الحادة بعيداً عن متناولهم.


12. ينبغي الابقاء على خزائن المطبخ مغلقة مع ضرورة غلق أبوابها بعد أخذ أي شيء منها، وذلك لسلامة رأسك.


13. الابقاء على باب الجراج مفتوحاً عند تشغيل السيارة حتى لوقت قصير، حيث يمكن أن تتزايد مستويات أول أكسيد الكربون بوتيرة سريعة.


14.  منع الأطفال من ركوب جزازة حشيش الحديقة حتى في حالة مراقبتك لهم.. حيث تشكل المعدات الثقيلة خطورة كبيرة على حياة الأطفال، فلا تدع الفرصة لأطفالك لكي يصبحوا ضمن الآلاف من الصغار الذين يتلقون العلاج في غرف الطوارئ بالمستشفيات بسبب اصابات لها علاقة وثيقة بفناء المنزل وأدوات الحديقة.


15. عدم تناول الأطعمة من العلب المنبعجة نظراً لأنها يمكن أن تحتوي على أغذية فاسدة تقود إلى تسمم قاتل.


16.  تمزيق الرسائل البريدية بدقة بعد الاطلاع عليها، حيث يمكن للصوص البحث في صندوق القمامة الموجودة قرب منزلك ومن ثم استخدام معلومات شخصية لاقتراف جرائم باسمك أو سرقة بطاقتك الائتمانية.


17. عدم اللجوء إلى اخفاء المفاتيح نظراً لأن اللصوص يدركون كافة اماكن اخفائها سواء كانت تحت السجاد أو في صندوق البريد.. الخ.
 
18. التأكد من قفل ابواب سيارتك حتى عندما تكون في الطريق الخاصة الممتدة من الطريق العامة إلى منزلك.. ويجب ألا تفترض ان سيارتك في أمان بسبب وجودها أمام منزلك مباشرة.


19. عدم تسلق سلم غير ثابت، بل يجب الاستعانة بشخص آخر لتثبيته أو انفاق مبلغ قليل لشراء مثبت سلالم، حتى لا تكون من بين الآلاف من ضحايا السقوط من السلالم سنوياً.

​ 20. الحيلولة دون تسبب خزانة الأدوية التي تحتفظ بها بمنزلك، في حوادث قاتلة وينبغي التأكد من
 وضع بطاقات توضيحية على كافة العقاقير مع ضمان انها توجد في حاويات يتعذر على 
 الأطفال فتحها.
ارجوا من الله العلي القدير أن يمن علينا بالسلامة الدائمة
ويخص أعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع​


----------



## صقرالوادي (30 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك ..وبارك الله فيك , فعلا موضوع مهم ومفيد


----------

